
Fed names recipients of $3.3 trillion in aid during crisis - rglovejoy
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/12/01/AR2010120103418.html
======
yequalsx
A problem I have with the article is that I'm left in doubt as to how much of
this money is an expenditure by the federal government. What portion of it is
paid for my taxpayers? It mentions the purchase of assets. Is this $3.3
trillion already included in the calculation of our national debt?

Any insights would be most appreciated.

